
Top Bitcoin maximalists to follow on Twitter - chinesegoldfarm
https://medium.com/coinmonks/top-10-bitcoin-maximalist-tweets-of-all-time-8857bc28767c
======
chinesegoldfarm
I was mentioning that we should write a list of top 10 anti bitcoin
maximalists as well, does anybody had anything?

